# GTI Mk4 blinker problem



## bobdaninja (Mar 28, 2008)

Recently, after I make a turn and my blinker turns off, the blinker click sound continues for a few seconds. At first it was just a little annoying, but now it happens for a good time afterwards, and sometimes starts clicking just when I jiggle the wheel a fraction to the left or right when driving straight. All my blinkers are working, and they're all stock. Any ideas? Also, when giving any advice, talk to me like I'm a small child or someone who doesn't really know their way around the car that well.
Thanks


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: GTI Mk4 blinker problem (bobdaninja)*

This is as simple as can be.
It can be one of 2 problems. 
Either the turn signal switch (the lever you press on to make your blinkers blink when you want to turn or change lanes).
Or the turn signal relay. The turn signal relay is built into the hazard switch. It is also being covered on MOST MkIV's under the VX recall.
If your car is not covered under the recall, the hazard switch is only about $25.
To find out if your car is covered under the recall, call or go into your local dealership with your VIN # and ask them.
If not, Pull out your switch and see if it is the newest part number.
The newest part number is 1J0-953-235-J-01C. If you do not have it, I suggest buying it since it is cheap anyways. 
If that solves it, Congrats. 
If not, you will need the turn signal lever.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

need a new turn signal switch.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (GT17V)*

Did you somehow forget to read the post between yours and the original posters?
While the turnsignal switch certainly is a possibility, It would be cheaper to check the hazard / turn signal relay first.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (fixmy59bug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fixmy59bug* »_Did you somehow forget to read the post between yours and the original posters?
While the turnsignal switch certainly is a possibility, It would be cheaper to check the hazard / turn signal relay first.

Yes.
because the hazard switch is not the root cause of the OP's problem. The recall on the hazard switch, is as VW puts it, due to the higher wattage of the US spec bulbs, it fries the hazard switch assembly, making the turn signals inoperable-- this necessitated a recall because it is a safety issue.
The main reason why turn signal switch is the issue is due to wear of the contacts inside of the turn signal switch. The copper particles then gets suspended inside the grease, which provides the trickling electrical signals to the relay, causing it to go haywire with the constant clicking.


----------



## bobdaninja (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: GTI Mk4 blinker problem (fixmy59bug)*

Thanks for the help. 
Is the turn signal switch something I can replace myself, or is it something more complex that I should take it in. Also, do you know how much it might cost?


----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)

BUMP! I have the same problem!








How much and can I do it myself?


----------



## lowredcabrio (Oct 22, 2004)

Is there a way to simply disconnect the blinker sound? I don't really care for it at all anyway.


----------

